

Stop using the phrase 'Sweat Equity' - mzahir
http://mzahir.cloudfoundry.com/blog/2013/03/29/sweat-equity/

======
lazzarello
Would the term work if you're lifting cinder blocks to make DIY standing desks
for a startup where you own options?

